# Pictures of backyard targets/backstops



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

*My target*

This is a 4X4X2' framed box, put on slats or poles, out of treated lumber. The top is covered with shingles. The top has hinges on one end. You fill the inside with bedsheets, quilts, garbage bags, towels, etc. You wrap the outside in the orange plastic fence contractors use on road jobs (home depot). The sides are ply wood. The back and front are then covered with a layer of carpet.

This one is my buddy's. He painted the whole thing ugly green.

It lasts forever. The carpet will have to be replaced every few months if you shoot a lot.

Cato


----------



## jhart75609 (Nov 8, 2005)

You're right...........that is an ugly green. That's the basic idea I was thinking of except with a shelf to set "The Block" on.

Thanks for the pic.


----------



## flntknp17 (Mar 12, 2004)

Here's mine.......it is a 2X12 frame made to fit a 122cm FITA face. Filled with used shrink wrap from a factory. 










Matt


----------

